# brookville tailwaters



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

heading back to school at miami university soon and was looking at fishing the tailwaters of brookville resevoir cause i saw it is stocked. anyone have any info on fishing that area, or simply has anyone had any luck at this location? thanks for the help


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Its been fishing very well, fish small midge emergers 20-24. Trico's are working right now as well. Have some caddis pupa and dries on hand. Standard nymphs, copper john, pt, he, etc, smaller sizes and dark colored scuds. Don't forget terrestrials. THe down side it is getting pounded day after day. S


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sevenx is dead on the money, fishing has been great, landed ten the other day and broke off the biggest brown i have ever hooked, 22 trico's


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

7X is right, it gets pounded, I guide over there and stay off of it for the heat of the summer for several reasons, crowds, crowds and to not stress the fish since flows typically get above 72 degrees, Ill hit it once Labor day gets here. Good luck.
Salmonid


----------



## ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2007)

I was over there last weekend just to check it out. Are there any other acess areas besides the discharge? And are you aloud to wade any of the stream? I seen a no wading sign but wasn't sure if that was just for the area right up next to the discharge.

Thanks, ridgerunner


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there is a nice park downstream that offers good access, or you can walk down to the bridge down below the dam and wade down from there. i have never had a problem wading in that stream, just be curtious especially if your in someone's backyard.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Is this place in northeastern Ohio ? I havent heard of it yet and was wondering if someone can tell me where its located.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

No, it's in Indiana.

You can read about it here:

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/publications/notes/brook.htm


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hit it for a few hours this afternoon and caught quiet a few, up to 16in, midges dries and nymphs all took fish


----------

